# How do u catch a baby bunny?



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

Last night my mom and i found two baby bunnies in our egress window. They couldnt get out so when my mom decided to open the screen to get one of them out, it came flying through the window and fell four feet and ran off behind the shelf. We didnt know what to do so we put a stick under the shelf he came hopping out. And of course my mom was yelling at me to get him while i was running away from him tward the stairs screaming my head off lol. He went under our basement stairs where there is a crawl space where the only one who can fit is our two very small dogs. So, i was just wondering how do i catch a baby bunny?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ummmm......what were you screaming for?


----------



## lilolcolt (Apr 12, 2004)

MNBlondie said:


> Last night my mom and i found two baby bunnies in our egress window. They couldnt get out so when my mom decided to open the screen to get one of them out, it came flying through the window and fell four feet and ran off behind the shelf. We didnt know what to do so we put a stick under the shelf he came hopping out. And of course my mom was yelling at me to get him while i was running away from him tward the stairs screaming my head off lol. He went under our basement stairs where there is a crawl space where the only one who can fit is our two very small dogs. So, i was just wondering how do i catch a baby bunny?


It is best to use a live trap or a towel thrown over the top of it so it will not be able to see you when you catch it. You have to be pretty quick though. A fish net for fishing works very good to if you have one. Best to let them go into the wild after you catch it though. It is hard to keep a wild rabbit, speaking from experience. My first rabbit was a wild one I had run over with my car and I doctored it back to health and mistakingly fed it cracked corn and it died because I didn't know that rabbits can't digest corn.


----------

